# SWT DatePicker funzt nicht in eigener Anwendung



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch das SWT Datepicker Widget was man sich hier runterladen kann schon mal ausprobiert.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/swt-datepicker/ 
Ich wollte es jetzt in meine RCP App in ne view einbauen aber jedesmal kommt meine view und in dem composite wo ich die DatePickerCombo platziere kommt ein errorzeichen und daneben der Satz 
Unable to create view: com/tiff/common/ui/datepicker/DatePickerCombo

in den Details steht dann 
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/tiff/common/ui/datepicker/DatePickerCombo
	at de.xcom.fullfillment.client.druckmanager.ui.CompositeSearch.getDateComboFrom(CompositeSearch.java:324)
	at de.xcom.fullfillment.client.druckmanager.ui.CompositeSearch.getGroupFilter(CompositeSearch.java:261)
	at de.xcom.fullfillment.client.druckmanager.ui.CompositeSearch.initialize(CompositeSearch.java:64)
	at de.xcom.fullfillment.client.druckmanager.ui.CompositeSearch.<init>(CompositeSearch.java:49)
	at de.xcom.fullfillment.client.druckmanager.ui.ViewPrintJobs.createPartControl(ViewPrintJobs.java:34)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewReference.createPartHelper(ViewReference.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewReference.createPart(ViewReference.java:197)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:566)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartPane.setVisible(PartPane.java:290)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewPane.setVisible(ViewPane.java:525)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.PresentablePart.setVisible(PresentablePart.java:140)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.PresentablePartFolder.select(PresentablePartFolder.java:268)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.LeftToRightTabOrder.select(LeftToRightTabOrder.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.TabbedStackPresentation.selectPart(TabbedStackPresentation.java:394)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.refreshPresentationSelection(PartStack.java:1144)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.setSelection(PartStack.java:1097)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.showPart(PartStack.java:1311)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.createControl(PartStack.java:601)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.createControl(PartStack.java:532)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartSashContainer.createControl(PartSashContainer.java:562)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PerspectiveHelper.activate(PerspectiveHelper.java:244)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.onActivate(Perspective.java:815)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.onActivate(WorkbenchPage.java:2436)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow$6.run(WorkbenchWindow.java:2616)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.setActivePage(WorkbenchWindow.java:2597)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.busyOpenPage(WorkbenchWindow.java:658)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.busyOpenWorkbenchWindow(Workbench.java:811)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.doOpenFirstTimeWindow(Workbench.java:1453)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.openFirstTimeWindow(Workbench.java:1404)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.openFirstTimeWindow(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:190)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:708)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1101)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1863)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at de.xcom.fullfillment.client.druckmanager.Application.run(Application.java:18)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)

Mit debugen komm ich leider nicht sehr weit weil er immer wenn er erst in den classloader springt und sobald er dann bei der Klasse ist kommt die Fehlermeldung  ClassNotfound Exception

Habe mir dann mal ein kleines SWT Projekt erstellt was also nur aus ner swt shell besteht und es dort eingebunden und es geht wo liegt also der Fehler?

Hier mal mein Composite auf dem ich das DatePickerComboObjekt anlegen will


```
private DatePickerCombo dateComboFrom = null;

private DatePickerCombo getDateComboFrom() 
	{		
			if (dateComboFrom == null)
			{	
				try
				{
				dateComboFrom = new DatePickerCombo(groupFilter, SWT.NONE );		
				}
				catch (Exception e)
				{
					System.out.println(e);
				}
				
				GridData gridData = new GridData();				
				gridData.widthHint = 50;				
				dateComboFrom.setLayoutData(gridData);
			}		
			return dateComboFrom;	
	}
```

groupFilter ist eine Group in der ich den datepicker gerne platzieren wollte.
Komme auch nicht zu der exception. Also er beendet danach sofort die erstellung dieser View. Auf meiner View befinden sich drei selbstdefinierte Composites .


----------



## Gast (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

weiß jemand wenigstens ob es einen Unterschied macht ob ich in einer swt Anwendung ewas auf einer shell (getParent) platziere oder einer RCP Anwendung auf einer view in einem Composite. Oder kann es daran liegen das ich die jar datei einfach über add external libary hinzugfügt habe?

Hat denn keiner wenigstens Ansatzweiße ne Idee?


----------



## byte (23. Mai 2007)

Hab bisher nur mit SWT gearbeitet und nicht mit RCP, aber NoClassDefFoundError bedeutet, dass das Jar nicht richtig eingefügt wurde. Er findet die Klasse schlicht im Classpath nicht. Wie man nun aber in RCP korrekterweise externe Jars einbindet, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Danke byto irgendsowas hatte ich mir dann schon gedacht
Habe jetzt versucht das ganze unter depencies anzugeben , aber dafür müsste es ein plugin sein. und es ist ja bloß eine jar-Datei die die class-Dateien der zwei Klassen enthält.
Kann mir denn sonst keiner sagen, wie ich eine jar Datei richtig zu einer RCP hinzufüge


----------



## byte (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.jsurfer.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2744 :?:


----------



## ronny (23. Mai 2007)

hmmm, 

das ist doch das gleiche Problem wie hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic49615_jar-datei-rcp-hinzuf-gen.html


----------

